# Canaryjayne does it again!!!!



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Once again Jayne has succeeded in saving 42 (or more) squabs that would otherwise have been killed as part of work on a bridge in Kingston!!!!!

This involved diplomatic negotiations to be allowed to receive the squabs from the cleaning contractors and remove them from the site, being on the site for two days to receive the squabs and ensure they were kept warm and hydrated, and enlisting the help of of Swans and Friends Rescue and chrissie (UK PT member) to transport the pigeons to Wildcare who have, as usual, been invaluable.

A couple of us will be sending donations to Wildcare to help support the squabs until they are fledged and able to care for themselves. If anyone else wants to contribute, their details are on this link:

http://www.londonwildcare.org/
Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for posting this, Cynthia.

Well done, Jayne!! 
You are truly a pigeon angel. 

Cindy


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

*"i Don't Belieeeeeve It"*

Jayne,, that is incredible, you are one in a million.

Did you just stand underneath with your arms open and the parents threw them down to you. It must have been raining squabs!

It doesn't bear thinking about what would have happened if you hadn't been there.

A big thanks to the others who supported you aswell.
Good idea Cynthia, will send a donation too.

Janet


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Jane- your an admirable person.
Well done! Your absolutely brilliant!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Bless you, Jayne, and everyone who is making it possible for you to save these lives. You are an angel.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful thing you did. My heartfelt thanks goes out to you, Jayne !!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you Jayne for helping out those babies, where would they be without you.

You are truly a friend of the animals.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

:d...:d....:d....:d!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Fabulous save!.............


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Does my heart such good to hear stories of these saves -- congratulations and THANK YOU JAYNE!! 










Good thinking about the donation idea -- on my way now


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

*Jayne....*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


>


That's pretty cool Snipes!!! 

This is the best I can do..........but it's heart felt just the same.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Heartfelt and simple


*CONGRATULATIONS, WELL DONE, JAYNE !!!!!* 

LOVE AND HUGS

_Shi, Squeaks, Dom & Gimie_


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Whoo Hoo, Jayne!  Thank you so very much for saving all these young pigeons! Very well done!

Terry


----------



## NavyDT (Jun 2, 2008)

that was really cool, its great to have crusaders of justice around


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Thank you all for your praises. Although I was responsible for organising this rescue, it would not have been successful without the help of Swans and Bird Rescue, Chrissie (PT member) and Cynthia who is always in the background offering advice and support.

Also, London Wildcare, one of the very few Wildlife Hospital in the UK who will accept Feral pigeons, offered to take the squabs and young pigeons in to their care. The final count was 50 and without Wildcare it would have been impossible to care for them all. 

Very few Wildlife Hospital and Rescue Centres here in the UK will accept Feral Pigeons as a wild bird, so London Wildcare is an important refuge for our piggies. I regularly take Feral Pigeons to Wildcare, some with horrific injuries and with a lot of care often they have successfully recovered.

The staff at London Wildcare are very knowledgeable about Feral Pigeons; and give as much time and compassion as they give to other Wildlife in their care.

Please will you help Wildcare to continue to care for UK Feral pigeons by donating just a couple of pounds? (please see the link Cynthia has put up). Wildcare has had to close on several occasions due to lack of funds so any donation would be so gratefully received.Wildcare receives no goverment grants, lottery or corporate funding so please help.

The address of London Wildcare is:

London Wildcare,
London Wildlife Hospital,
Beddington Park,
Church Road,
WALLINGTON,
SURREY SM6 7NN
UNITED KINGDOM.

Thank you from the botton of my heart.

Jayne.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you, you're an angel.
How can we send donations from the US?

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> How can we send donations from the US?


Hi Reti,

They accept Paypal.  I love Paypal, it enables me to sell things on e-bay and then use the cash for donations.

Cynthia


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

I met with Jayne yesterday as London Wildcare had their first Open day of the year since their temporary closure at the end of the year ( we reopened end of March 08).

The weather was glorious, the people many and I think it was a very successful day by all accounts.

When I arrived for my volunteer shift Friday night I was met by Jackie, the clinical manager who said " Pigeons - we have loads of pigeons!!" I mean we got lots of pigeons in anyway and then she told me about Jayne's pigeons arriving and how many there were!! Expecting the hopsital to be filled wall to wall with pigeons I was pleasantly surprised to see that we indeed did have lots of little squabs and some older ones, but that they were all snuggled in little groups, with the smaller ones being kept in warm brooders whilst some of the older ones had graduated to bigger cages. With the exception of maybe 2 pigeons all have been kept in little groups and they were able to snuggle up with each other, obviously very frightened about being taken away from their parents but now their future is a lot more promising than the one they would have had if the pest controller been able to take them away as those little souls would now all be dead.

The porridge list is very long and had to be hastily reformatted to add the extra brooders but baby pigeons are very easy to feed and you can get around them in no time at all.

Almost of all of the babies were very healthy when they came in with full crops so pigeon mum and dads out there doing a fab job!!

Jayne really is the most inspiring person in her mission to save these little lives and London Wildcare had no issues in helping her with these little souls. We have had some doantions from PT Members so thank you very much indeed.

Thaks also to Chrissie ( who I have met before) and Jaynes' other contact who were able to bring all the squabs over to us.

I have now introduced Ted ( boss and founder of London Wildcare) to this site so that he can see that there are may people throughout the world that love the much maligned pigeon. So be nice about him! Seriously he is a great man with a great organisation to help all the wildlife in the South London Area, and I for one and I know I speak for Jayne, are very fortunate to know of the hopsital and all its good work. 

Tania xx


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*YEAAAAA! Let me be the FIRST to welcome Ted to PT...whenever he can check us out!!

I have been a fan since Tania first introduced him in this site!!

WELCOME! WELCOME! WELCOME!*

Shi


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

GREAT STORY....SO WONDERFUL TO HEAR OF PEOPLE LIKE YOU!!!!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I find this story very inspiring. The way everyone worked together really made the outcome possible. Jayne just enthuses everyone around her, she just will not give up. 
Also the way London Wildcare welcomed all those needy souls, despite 'only being pigeons', should be an example to the likes of RSPCA and RSPB. It would have been so easy to say no, we can't cope with so many at once, but as Tania said, it was all organised and no-one was phased by the big intake.
A friend rang me today, and asked if I could look after a baby starling that her little girl had found outside her school. The daughter is only ten, but took it on herself to phone the RSPCA only to be told to leave it there, it probably wouldn't survive anyway. She then rang the RSPB, and was told to take it to a vet and they would deal with it. What does that tell a young child, 'don't bother to try and help, those birds aren't important.' She was very upset and decided to take it home and it is doing fine, eating well but just needs to learn to fly. If it wasn't for people that care, those orphaned and injured birds wouldn't have a hope.

Janet


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, that is amazing! I mean, like everyone else has mentioned, tha fact that everyone worked together because alone it would not have been possible!
Why cant we have a place like that in the USA? 
GREAT JOB! I would love to see pics of all these babies together, but i'm sure you guys LITERALLY have your hands too full!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

I'll try and take some pictures and post them onto the gallery when I am there next Saturday!!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

GREAT JOB! I would love to see pics of all these babies together, but i'm sure you guys LITERALLY have your hands too full![/QUOTE]

Now that would be amazing, any chance Tania inbetween your feeds!!


PS, just seen your reply Tania, hope you can get some.


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

*Donation for Wild Care*

Hi,
Today I tried to send a £20 donation to Wild Care by credit card (Visa) but apparently they cannot receive donations from outside the UK?? I have written to them asking if there is a way to do this but haven't had a reply yet. I live in France, of course, and my Credit Card is issued in this country. Anybody knows how to handle this? Gladys


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Gladys,

Thanks for helping.

I am going over to the hospital today to see Ted so will ask him if there is an issue with this............. sorry he probably hasn't got back to you yet - he has a lady Gloria that helps him out with Admin as he always has a million other things to do and that and she only does 1 day a week so it's probably on her list to reply to you next week - but I'll ask today.

Thanks for wanting to help - the porridge feeds ( syring assisted 4 x a day) are quite a task at the moment - but I love doing them - baby pigeons are very loving when you have grub for them!!

Tania xx


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

You fabulous person, you! Well done, Jayne!   
And thank you for posting this news, Cynthia -- We love happy endings!

Teresa


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> *YEAAAAA! Let me be the FIRST to welcome Ted to PT...whenever he can check us out!!
> 
> I have been a fan since Tania first introduced him in this site!!
> 
> ...


Shi, Ted has posted under my name ( naughty man!!) under my other thread " Long Overdue from London Wildcare so have a read............ 

I just want to add something to this thread. Jayne is still tireslessly trying to help the pigeons at Norbiton where she got all the squabs from. The contractors have put up netting under the bridge and have netted in some adult pigeons - duh....... Jayne has called out the fire brigade on 4 occassions to rescue trapped/caught up pigeons to which to their credit they have been there very quickly. She has also rescued a squab herself ( dodging the security man I understand - makes me think of a German prisoner of war camp with the look outs!), but seriously, she has done so much, she is checking the bridge daily - these idiot pest controllers should be sacked - they have done a rubbish job.

If she wasn't doing what she was doing, those pigeons would have starved to death by now.

I think that Jayne is absolutely amazing for what she has achieved and she is thought of very highly at London Wildcare by the staff there. The squabs that she rescued are doing really well. I had the pleasure of the 4 feeds they have to have on Saturday, not to mention the 9 o'clock Friday evening ones and we are talking about 45 pigeons on each feeding shift, so 180 times in a day those little crops are fed!!

Jayne - thank you on behalf of the pigeons of Kingston and Norbiton - you really are their saviour....

Tania xx


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

A job well done indeed, but I applaud ALL of you......Lots of little squabbys got to live because of you guys.......


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Tania,
I have this picture of all the little squeakers lined up with their mouths wide open, and you going along with a syringe giving each one a squirt! 

I can't believe the pest controllers are still messing things up, wouldn't you think by now that they'd realise that in doing the job correctly first time, it would save a lot of time in the long run, (especially when they're dealing with someone as doggedly determined as Jayne). 

Janet

ps. I just wanted to thank Ted for acknowledging my payment in the post today. I had tried the other evening to send an electronic donation, but I thought it had failed. So was surprised when I got his note, but pleased it had worked after all.


----------

